# Help me! My dear 5 yr old golden may have an aggressive cancer



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish so much I had the right words to comfort you, all I can think of is to hold on to that ray of hope to get you through the next couple of days until you have definitive answers. Try to get out today as a family and enjoy some fresh air and sunshine and distractions. Do something with him you might not normally do, a new place to hike or let him swim and maybe a drivethru for ice cream for everyone including Oliver. I am so sorry for your heartache and just hope that you get the best news possible. Thinking of you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. This is something we all dread. There are quite a few instances where people were told it was bad news only to find out it was okay, so try to keep hoping until you know for sure what is going on.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I had a friend whose dog had similar symptoms of the "off again-on again" limping. When they finally x-rayed her leg, they saw lesions too. It ended up to be blasto. This description below explains what could happen. I am hoping for you that they find something similar. Please keep us posted. We are thinking of you and Oliver.

*"Diagnosing Blastomycosis*
This disease can be very difficult to diagnose because the signs are often non-specific. The skin lesions often can be mistaken for a simple skin infection and infections of the bone or lung may look identical to certain types of cancer on imaging tests. The diagnostics your vet will perform will be determined largely by which organ systems are affected. In most cases, your vet may start with tests like chest X-rays (or leg X-rays if your pet is limping) or looking at samples from the skin lesions under a microscope. Most of the time the fungal organisms should be visible under the microscope to make a diagnosis, but sometimes more advanced diagnostics such as biopsies of the skin (or bone) may be necessary to make a diagnosis. There is also an extremely reliable test that looks for evidence of the fungal organism in the urine your vet can send off to an outside lab."


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

My heart goes out to you. I am sorry. I am glad that you insisted upon the xray and that it was picked up. I wonder if there is an orthopedic specialist near you who might be helpful.


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

I was thinking blasto, too. In reading the report, he wasn’t in pain during the physical exam (I believe osteosarcoma is very painful), and even that vet report recommends fungal testing. Blasto can also be deadly, so I would definitely pursue further testing so you know for certain what it is and get proper treatment.

Hugs to you and I hope you get answers.


----------



## Graywings (Aug 14, 2017)

I have nothing to add but I can feel the pain in your heart. I am so sorry you and Oliver are going through this. You are a wise Mom (Dad?) for pushing for the x-ray.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’m very sorry that you got this heartbreaking news, you and your family are in my thoughts.

I would also pursue further testing. I’m also under the impression that osteosarcomas are very painful and often, there is visible swelling around the lesion. I would also imagine that, knowing how aggressive OSA is, after 10 months, he would have many more symptoms and evidence of metastasis. Totally could be wrong, but I would definitely do further testing.

I was in a similar boat a few months ago. I’ve been battling ill health in my 6 year old since March and we got a diagnosis of lymphoma through cytology in August. I was heartbroken, like you I expect many more years with my best boy. Further testing showed he did NOT have lymphoma. Hopefully your boy’s case will be very similar!


----------



## jackcrowder (Oct 3, 2020)

Try TRIPAWDS.COM for Cancer in dogs. They have a ton of material available.


----------

